# Get shredded for end of June



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

First of all HEY *everyone* 

Ok I have just had a meeting with my friend with UKM member "whysoserious" He advised me to post up my routine and goal objectives.

So I Have 7/8 weeks untill my holiday, I think I'm currently rolling at around 13% BF. I really want to get to around 7/8% in this time frame if possible

Now I have been on a keto diet for the past 2 weeks. Let me lay it down.

Started @ 83kg down to 81kg as of now, So i think this is water weight that's fell off me.

Couple of pics today



All started 2 weeks ago today

*Supplements etc:*

Test 500 1ml - 1pw

Winstrol - 50mg ED

Anavar - 50mg ED

MP Mega Green Tea - ED

Raspberry Ketones - ED

MP Thermopure - ED

From today I will be implementing

Clenbuterol - 80ug ED

for 2 weeks then 2 weeks off, I have ECA 30 stack I might consider taking in the morning for fasted cardio on two weeks off

Next week I will be implementing T3, 2 tabs. 2days on 2 days off untill a week prior to holiday.

*Cardio* is done fasted every morning between 30 mins and 1 hour 7days pw, this will be on a cross trainer as u will see by pics I have an artificial leg so this is all i can do, I will roll with heart rate at around the 135 mark steady.

*Weights* 5/6 days pw

4 days split, Back/Bis, Chest/Tris, Leg/ABS, Shoulders, After weight lifting I will do 30 mins steady cross trainer again.

Day 5/6 I will just mix it up and do what i feel is lacking, or circuit training.

*Diet* as i mentioned before I am currently 2 weeks into keto diet. I will prob cycle keto with feed every 3 days for last 2 weeks to get body used to carbs?

My diet looks along this line for weekdays, I was thinking should implement 2days refeed or a single?.

Breakfast: 1 scoop MP true whey. 4 eggs

Meal: Makeral EVOO, hand full almonds

Meal: Large Chicken/Meat.

Pre - Shake 1 scoop + peanut butter

Post - Shake 2 scoops

Dinner - Either steak, chicken, salmon dinner with green veg and oil.

Bed - 1 scoop shake and, oil

I basically have TB spoon of olive oil with every shake, addicted to the stuff now lol I will also snack on blue diamond almonds or peanut butter if feeling hungry.

So thats that would you guys give me a little input on what i could change or improve I would appreciate it.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

That's not the diet i recommended lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

THAT'S MISSING AT LEAST ONE MEAL, I'M SURE (SORRY ABOUT CAPSLOCK)


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Looking good already mate, you can tell Whyso has given you his input (not the usual un-detailed,get ripped quick post)

Good luck with it and keep updating .......


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

wait when im home whats different about it jason? i wrote that off top of my head?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

**** yeah missed chicken out mid afternoon lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

that looks a bit hardcore the weight should fly off as you dont exactly look too fat at the moment!

Hows strength holding up?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

My original post has gone missing for some reason, so ive just re written it, waiting on moderator.

Tony, I try to hit my 1rm on atleast one of my compound excises every day, so far dl, 1leg squat, and over head shoulder press are still the same, my bench has dropped 2.5kg but i think was just mental for that day. I will see tomorrow.

I will be trying to hit above 80% of my max throughout as we cant be on form all the time


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

This thread confuses me lol


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> This thread confuses me lol


+1 think OP has been edited... am sure there were some pics here with cycle details.... i'm sure.

Edit looking at it WhySo wasn't even the OP @ the time.... ah i dunno :death:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> This thread confuses me lol


x 2!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

My original post as gone for some reason, I have re wrote it so it just waiting to be confirmed by mod then you wont be confused lol


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

there we go


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

good luck bro...


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

laup said:


> there we go


knew I wasn't going mad lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

What do Raspberry Ketones do ?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

There supposed to raise body temperature, been getting a bit of a buzz taking them in the mornings, I won't be needing to now as I have the clen.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Had a go on the treadmill for the 1st time in 2 years, Didn't go well got massive i mean MASSIVE shin pump on my left leg in like 2 minutes. I'll stay with what i know best.

Steady on the cross trainer


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

You look a nice size bud, good luck with the cut. I'm all for steady cardio after an hours weight session, 3-4mph max incline walk for 20min on the treadmill worked well for me. Was around 8%bf in the avatar


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I will try that tomorrow my man.

It it wise to supplement taurine when taking clen?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking good mate, I'm trying to shred as much fat as possible bit I've not lost any strength some exercises I've gained cbp 110kg x 5 this mo at bw of 81.6kg squats tomo like, good look with your goal


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

brilliant mate looking in good shape looks like you have good genetics


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

got som impressive guns i must say


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

How much T3 are you planning on running? 50mcg, 100mcg?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers guys for comments.

@ bayman gonna do T3 100ug ED 2days on 2 days off, waiting on them to come so should be here monday


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

bayman said:


> How much T3 are you planning on running? 50mcg, 100mcg?


Hello mate, I'm having him run 50mcg pharma stuff when it arrives. Same dose as I'm currently running


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

50mcg every 2 days,

clen is making me feel very very tired


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

laup said:


> 50mcg every 2 days,
> 
> clen is making me feel very very tired


or the lack of carbs in your diet


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I tryed 20 mins HIIT this morning and it ****in killed me!

Im gonna battle through this week on keto to see if i get any better, if not I'll probably switch to low carbs, Maybe add a scoop of fine oats to my pre and post workout shakes?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

A couple back ones taken yesterday


----------



## tompei (Aug 8, 2008)

You look ripped already mate! good work


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

looking stacked bro !


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers guys, Its starting to get tough where cardio is.

I had to sack doing cross trainer fasted this morning though, So ill try for atleast 45 mins post weights later on today, Still waiting on T3!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Looking good mate keep it up


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Think im gonna add carbs in a little tomorrow, gonna have a scoop of oats in protein shake in the morning. having trouble with toilet  lettuce spinnach brocolli, husk powder just aint cuttin it tbh.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Having my first carb up in a fortnight today but I think I just had a bit too many protein shake shots at bodypowerexpo lol playing havoc with my guts and i dont think i cant handle a papa johns tonight!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Managed 190kg romanian deadlift again yesterday BOOM  3 weeks i haven't been able to hit it


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Had a little slip up on saturday, it seems alot did haha, had few cans of fosters and a bottle of morgans spiced, weighed in this morning +4kg FFS lol


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

3 weeks in and 4 weeks left, now got 2 weeks of clen to do 

My cardio is being upped to 1.5 hours per day 6 days a week, currently fighting an abscess on my bad leg so **** is hard


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

looking awesome mate


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

This is my first cut, I never really thought it would be this physically and emotionally demanding.

My job is 2nd priority for the time being (which is very bad!)


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

As i mentioned in an earlier thread, I manage to get a new personal best with a 195kg Romanian deadlift. I never thought i would get close to 200kg this year.

Tomorrow I will be trying for a new PB 1 legged squat (on smith) so 140kg to beat  Wish me luck...


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

if youre doing keto

tesco are doing chinese chicken thighs, 700gram packs

macros are something like

120 protein

88 fat

15 carbs

and they are buy one get one free, and SUPER tasty, ive stocked up. Works out £1.75 a pack

i eat a full pack with a kilo of broccoli after training then no more carbs the rest of the day


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers for the heads up my man, appreciate it


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

laup said:


> Had a little slip up on saturday, it seems alot did haha, had few cans of fosters and a bottle of morgans spiced, weighed in this morning +4kg FFS lol


This makes me feel better.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

great stuff paul :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

laup said:


> View attachment 84951
> View attachment 84952
> 
> 
> ...


Henry is lookin a bit p1ssed off mate,good work you though.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

haha yeah henry wanted all the attention


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Last 10 days of being strict, Now gonna get my **** up and down the gym for 1 hour on the cross trainer fasted followed by weights and another half hour later this evening,

Ive also upped my winny to 100mg then for the last up my anavar to 100mg, No carb up weekend this time (ouch).

Whats the best protocol for comming off t3?? Ive seen conflicting info as to upping carbs lowering cardio upping cardio etc.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Picture taking yesterday tried exact same pose 



Hahah my mate was tryin to take the **** out of me, i thought i would share lol


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

So I would like another couple of weeks but this is my outcome of today peoples  alot of hard work gone into this!!



little uneven though in stance as my leg is 2 inches shorter haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lookinf fu*king awesome mate and you put most of us too shame...


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers my man, I tell you it was alot harder than i thought it would be, More mentally than the physical aspect of it all.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Already thinking about next yr now lol, What i can do a bit differently etc


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Looking absolutely awesome! Good work mate!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Fukc yea!

Machine.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

laup said:


> Picture taking yesterday tried exact same pose
> 
> View attachment 86113
> 
> ...


As a matter of interest how long between these 2 pictures?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

lol thats my mate taking the **** in the bottom one


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Very impressive. Your mate is only jealous the fat git lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Get those recent pics up Paul! You've done bl00dy well mate


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I had done scroll up a little donut


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh yeah lol. Check out the update on my journal


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

You're looking bloody fantastic mate, well done!!

I see you did Var and Winnys. Did you split the dosage throughout the day or did you do just one?


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

crackin effort pal, hope your happy with the results, i would be well chuffed, well done !!


----------

